# Kein buffedCast 493 diese Woche !



## Agor Togas (13. April 2016)

Langsam mache ich mir echt Sorgen um den buffedCast 

 

Ob es die 500 noch geben wird??


----------



## Astyra (14. April 2016)

Ich habe auch gerade vergeblich nach der neuen Ausgabe gesucht. Habe aber weder den Fragen-Thread noch den Cast entdeckt.

Gab's eine Info dazu?


----------



## Tank_jr (15. April 2016)

Ich finde das auch langsam seltsam. Machen die Buffies nurnoch alle 2 Wochen den Cast?

Wird er abgeschafft?

Gibt ja nichtmal ne Info.


----------



## HobbyBaumeister (15. April 2016)

Bei der Abschaffung der buffedShow gab es vorher auch keine Infos.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. April 2016)

Susanne hatte doch im Solocast mitgeteilt, dass es passieren kann, dass mal kein Cast kommt.

Wenn die Podcastler keine Zeit haben oder nicht anwesend sind, wird das in der Woche nichts mit dem Cast.


----------



## Tank_jr (19. April 2016)

Auch diese Woche nichts zu sehen von einem Buffed-Cast.

 

Das ist so schade


----------



## Derulu (20. April 2016)

http://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/WoW-Legion-Release-Division-Destiny-Dark-Souls-1192930/#comment1813347


----------

